# IAPLC 2019 Results



## Zeus. (17 Aug 2019)

Hi all.

The IAPLC 2019 Results are out!

Had a look though the top 100 and as far as I can see two of our members have made the top 100

@Nigel95  Nigel Haevenenaar with a MEGA impressive 26th place
@Luís Cardoso with an impressive 83rd place also

Well done guys 

The was a few UK entries that made it into the top 200 but I didnt recognise their names as members.

looking forward to see the scapes as always - believe we get to see them on the 20.10.2019

If you have entered and I've missed your results please post.


----------



## jarcher1390 (17 Aug 2019)

I entered for the first time to represent the UK with this scape which ranked 881


----------



## X3NiTH (17 Aug 2019)

Nice one!


----------



## alto (17 Aug 2019)

@jarcher1390 
Well done!

It’s such a strange contest
Hiep Hong who made #4 last year, ranked 601 this year


----------



## jarcher1390 (18 Aug 2019)

alto said:


> @jarcher1390
> Well done!
> 
> It’s such a strange contest
> Hiep Hong who made #4 last year, ranked 601 this year


Thanks, Alto
Yer tbh I think 881 is a fair rank. I wasn't 100% happy with it but I got offered a job and had to leave within the week which mean I didn't get my final 2 months growth it seriously needed, but hey that's part of the experience.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (18 Aug 2019)

Thank you.
After the NA party i will make a jorney post of the tank.


----------



## salava8 (19 Aug 2019)

Behind the mountains | 45L
IAPLC | 2019
Rank | 1214
Number of participants | 1867

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...tains-mateusz-salawa.53932/page-2#post-569550


----------



## CooKieS (21 Aug 2019)

Ranked #65 with '60p talawa land' 

Congrats all! Can't wait to see your final shots


----------



## Hanuman (21 Aug 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Ranked #65 with '60p talawa land'
> 
> Congrats all! Can't wait to see your final shots


Show us your Thierry.


----------



## Hanuman (21 Aug 2019)

I mean the actual picture you submitted. I have seen your thread on the tank.


----------



## Zeus. (21 Aug 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Ranked #65 with '60p talawa land'
> 
> Congrats all! Can't wait to see your final shots



Impressive Result M8 

Also I noticed a follow Frenchman landed a #4th  highest ranking for Europe. France did have some good results


----------



## CooKieS (21 Aug 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Impressive Result M8
> 
> Also I noticed a follow Frenchman landed a #4th  highest ranking for Europe. France did have some good results



Yeah , I know him, he Always rank in the top27 in the last years, he Can grow plants like no others and his scapes are very natural looking, happy for him 

France has an very good level, unfortunately not many participants this year (only 20), Hope to see more in 2020


----------



## CooKieS (21 Aug 2019)

Hanuman said:


> I mean the actual picture you submitted. I have seen your thread on the tank.



I will After the NA party, cheers


----------



## Janci (23 Oct 2019)

Congratulations

@Nigel95
@CooKieS 
@Luís Cardoso
@jarcher1390 
@salava8


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Oct 2019)

Thank you all!  

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex Papp (25 Oct 2019)

I came 1053: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...cm-formerly-in-critique-my-aquascaping.58674/


----------



## CooKieS (25 Oct 2019)

Hanuman said:


> I mean the actual picture you submitted. I have seen your thread on the tank.


https://www.casimages.com/i/191025092544228890.jpg.html



 

As promised , cheers 



Janci said:


> Congratulations
> 
> @Nigel95
> @CooKieS
> ...



many thanks


----------



## Nigel95 (26 Oct 2019)

CooKieS said:


> https://www.casimages.com/i/191025092544228890.jpg.html
> 
> View attachment 128560
> 
> ...


Nice scape bro! 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (26 Oct 2019)

My scape video for anyone interested


Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab (26 Oct 2019)

Great stuff. Couple of questions...

Is the iaplc judged blind (ie the judges dont know whose scape is whose)?
How much photoshop is acceptable? Some of the images have that very unreal quality about them.
Thanks


----------



## Barbara Turner (26 Oct 2019)

I'm surprised there are so few UK entrances, I might have to give it a go next year. Have all the 2019 photos been published?


----------



## Kezzab (26 Oct 2019)




----------



## FishLifeLondon (26 Oct 2019)

I’m entering the next year, only to force me to take a final photo, but I don’t expect anything from it. The results around 1000 are inconsistent IMO and I won’t deserve anything below 750 which I guess is where it gets a bit more meaningful.


----------



## PARAGUAY (26 Oct 2019)

Barbara Turner said:


> I'm surprised there are so few UK entrances, I might have to give it a go next year. Have all the 2019 photos been published?


Time for the scapebox Barbara. With any judging criteria there is always a difference of opinion dont think Amano himself always agreed with the winning aquascape. Congrats to all UKAPS entrants


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (28 Oct 2019)

I wonder what is the highest a low energy scape has ever come...?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (28 Oct 2019)

Kezzab said:


> Great stuff. Couple of questions...
> 
> Is the iaplc judged blind (ie the judges dont know whose scape is whose)?
> How much photoshop is acceptable? Some of the images have that very unreal quality about them.
> Thanks



Not sure about the judging, but it's no Photoshop I believe.


----------



## Sarpijk (28 Oct 2019)

Hi , I was wondering how much of this is still relevant nowadays regarding the competition. Taken from the  "Takashi Amano  Nature Aquarium- Complete works" book.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (28 Oct 2019)

jarcher1390 said:


> I entered for the first time to represent the UK with this scape which ranked 881View attachment 126823



I like it! lMaybe not the average contest tank but pleasing to look at. I would have put some apisto's in it tough.


----------



## CooKieS (28 Oct 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Not sure about the judging, but it's no Photoshop I believe.



As long as you don't erase/add plants or fishes, Photoshop is OK.

Usually crop, white balance and saturation is used a lot.

An exif files is asked with your entry.


----------



## Siege (28 Oct 2019)

My thoughts (although I’m not 100%).

They are judged blind, but the more well known scapers styles are easy to spot. So human nature means there will be a little thought positive biased to mark them highly maybe?

No photoshopping is allowed but many entrants will take lots of photos and overlay them to get the fish shoaling in just the ‘right’ line. No camera altering colours allowed. This is achieved by massive lights when photographing.

Others will be able to confirm or tell me I’m wrong....!


----------



## Kezzab (28 Oct 2019)

@Siege so that hyper real almost sci-fi style of the winning photos is done with only minimal 'post photo' manipulation? I'm not a photographer...


----------



## Siege (28 Oct 2019)

Kezzab said:


> @Siege so that hyper real almost sci-fi style of the winning photos is done with only minimal 'post photo' manipulation? I'm not a photographer...




Neither am I, thinking about entering next year though, will encourage me to have constant attention to the tank. Also will give me a purpose.

Like to think I could get into top 1,000 but I don’t know. Will be fun though I think.

Have to get someone to take the the pic. My iPhone 5 ain’t gonna do it


----------



## Barbara Turner (28 Oct 2019)

Siege said:


> Have to get someone to take the the pic. My iPhone 5 ain’t gonna do it


It's a lot harder than it looks and definitely also going to take some practice, even with a full dslr and remote borrowed floodlights I had some horrible reflections and the photos were poor at best. 

I'm planning on getting a scape box, moving house in 6 weeks so planning a big rescape, it's always going to be primarily for me to enjoy looking at though.. I also don't want daily heavy maintenance. 

I'm just pulling together photos and ideas.


----------



## PARAGUAY (31 Oct 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I wonder what is the highest a low energy scape has ever come...?


Not sure but I have read of DIY CO2 aquascapes scoring highly ,yeast sugar


----------



## Edvet (2 Nov 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> I wonder what is the highest a low energy scape has ever come...?


You go for biotiope contests


----------

